# Zen Music music player/visualizer/organizer is released



## milgra (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I wrote a music player/visualizer/organizer on FreeBSD, for FreeBSD ( it compiles on Linux also ) because I really missed iTunes after switching to FreeBSD from MacOS and I also really missed the per-channel frequency analyzers of the late 80's/early 90's tracker music players. And because KDE/Qt/GTK couldn't deliver the smoothness/detail I wanted I wrote a separate UI renderer for it. It is still in beta but it's usable now, give it a try if you are into these kind of music players.

https://github.com/milgra/zenmusic


----------

